# Manque de respect total



## Ariv42 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
La maison de mes beaux parents(a côté de chez moi) est en vente, nous la vidons
Gros débarrassage le week-end du 11 novembre 
Ma belle sœur qui habite loin mais ne travaille pas arrive hier et on s'appelle 
Je lui dis de passer mais pas le matin car je travaille en adaptation avec un petit 
Devinez quoi ?
Elle se pointe ce matin et réveille le petit !
Elle voulait un sac poubelle ! Et autre chose mais je n'ai pas entendu quoi, le petit pleurait trop 
C'est pas comme si je travaillais !???!


----------



## bidulle (17 Novembre 2022)

bah non tu es chez toi ..... dispo h24 pour tout et tout le monde....


ah làlà mais ce que ça peut être désespérant les gens qui manquent autant de respect par ce que l'on est à la maison ......


----------



## Ariv42 (17 Novembre 2022)

Merci 
Ça fait beaucoup de bien de poser cela sur ce forum


----------



## Petuche (17 Novembre 2022)

Très peu de personnes respectent notre temps de travail, hé oui même,la famille... nous sommes chez nous donc dispo pour tout et tout le monde. Pour le téléphone c'est pareil,  on est chez nous on doit être dispo pour répondre. Ou bien on compte sur nous pour des services ou autres... une fois j'avais dit à une personne.. Je suis chez moi,mais je travaille, si j'étais dans un bureau tu te passerais de moi !


----------



## Ariv42 (17 Novembre 2022)

Ça me rappelle qu'il y a quelques années quand mes enfants et mes neveux avaient entre 5 et 10 ans pendant les vacances ils venaient chez papy et mamie , en fait le jour chez moi et la nuit chez eux. Plus mes accueillis....
Pas de problème je suis à la maison, je ne travaille pas !?!
J'avais mis le stop au bout d'un moment mais c'est moi la méchante de ne pas vouloir recevoir....


----------



## Petuche (17 Novembre 2022)

Je pense pour ma part que ce qui m'agace le plus ce sont les gens qui viennent chez moi le temps d'un week-end ou autre et quand je dis ''Bon maintenant il faut que je range et que je nettoie pour demain''... là on me dit '' Ha bon tu fais ça ce soir mais demain tu auras le temps '' Ben non le lendemain, souvent le lundi j'ai,mes acceuillis et je veux que ce soit propre.


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je comprends votre agacement 
Je pense que quand ce manque de considération vient de proches cela est encore plus rageant 

Personnellement je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème car comme je le disais la fois dernière nous sommes nombreuses dans la famille à travailler avec les enfants que ce soit en temps qu'AM, auxiliaire en crèche ou encore ATSEM 
Ma famille connait que trop bien le travail que je fais et n'aurait jamais idée de se pointer durant mes heures de travail

Meme mes parents quand ils nous rendent visite font en sorte d'arriver en fin de journée
Ça leur ai déjà arrivé d’être sur Paris à 17h00 et ils ont été se promener avant de venir à la maison car ils savent que je termine à 18h00
Je n'ai meme pas besoin de leur dire


----------



## Ferdaws (21 Novembre 2022)

Oh la la comme je te comprend.
Alors moi  ma belle famille je leur dit tout le temps que je fini à 18h et que sa me dérange de recevoir qui que ce soit pendant le temps de travail, bon mais ma belle mère se point tout le temps avant 18h et quand José dire qq chose et "bah je suis chez mon fils..."je viens quand je veux, sachant que son fils lui rend visite tous les jours chez elle.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Ferdaws va falloir recadrer belle maman !!! 😉


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Novembre 2022)

Alors moi j'ai mis les holà pour mon voisin
Une fois je reçois un message
Il me dit excuse moi j'attends une livraison mais je suis bloqué au boulot tu peux le récupérer ok pour une fois
Mais forcément après c'était j'ai commandé un truc je peux le faire livré chez toi vu que tu es a la maison
Bin non je travaille et des choses à faire 😤
J'ai un beau frère aussi qui se pointait en fin de journée pour boire l'apéro
Bin non en faite je travaille cet pas open bar chez moi 
C'est compliqué à comprendre pour certaines personnes
En même temps avant je travaillais dans une grande surface et j'avais droit régulièrement tu me ramener ça ou ça vu que tu es sur place
Bin voyons c'est évident que j'ai envie de retourner dans le mag après mon boulot 😡


----------



## Nany88 (21 Novembre 2022)

Ferdaws comme dit plus haut faite savoir à belle maman que C également chez vous et qu il y a des règles à respecter, si elle veut voir son fils et que vous travailler et bien que son fils aille chez sa maman C tt


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

Se permettrait elle de débarquer au bureau de son Mari, son fils ou sa belle fille? Non, bien sur. Donc quand nous accueillons nous travaillons, NOTRE domicile est à ce moment précis un lieu de travail *avant tout*.
De plus, "chez son fils" veut dire que ce n'est pas "chez elle" donc elle n'a pas à débarquer sans y être invitée même si tu n'es pas en train de travailler. C'est une question de politesse. Je ne débarque pas chez les gens, pas même chez mes Parents, sans demander si c'est possible.

Reprends cette discussion avec ton Mari car comme c'est sa Mère c'est à lui de faire preuve de courage pour faire respecter vos règles communes de votre maison à tous les 2. Perso, je l'avertirais que s'il ne s'en charge pas, s'il tient à ce que je joue le rôle de la sorcière, ça risque de ne pas lui plaire.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Griselda tu sais souvent les hommes ne veulent rien dire à leur parents et encore moins à leur maman ! perso j'ai dû couper les ponts (pas le choix) ou j'y laissais ma raison ! car mon mari n'a jamais rien pu dire ... c'est comme çà !


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

Je sais Angèle mais je laisserais quand même l'opportunité d'abord à mon Mari de savoir proteger la Famille qu'il a construit


----------



## Titine15 (21 Novembre 2022)

De même Angèle, j'ai arrêté d'aller chez mes beaux parents car tjs des remarques et la belle mère qui offrait à boire à tt le.monde sauf à moi. Mon mari ne voyait rien ou ne voulait pas mettre les points sur les i à sa mère. 
Ils viennent chez moi pour les anniversaires etc mais rien de plus. Cela fait bien 6 ans que c'est comme ça et je ne reviendrai pas en arrière. Mon mari n'était pas content au début mais comme je lui ai bien dis que si il avait dit ses 4 vérités à sa mère j'irai encore chez eux


----------



## Caro35 (21 Novembre 2022)

Ah la belle-famille… on peut en écrire des romans sur ce sujet !
Et depuis que j’ai décidé de ne plus parler aux c*** je revis !


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Il est trop tard pour moi donc oui attention à la belle famille ...


----------



## Chouchou301 (21 Novembre 2022)

@Ferdaws même topo ici avec ma BM au début de notre relation : "je suis chez mon fils".
Nous avons déménagé peu de temps après pour construire notre famille dans un foyer plus grand, et le 1er jour où elle a débarqué je lui ai dit clairement "maintenant vous demanderez avant de venir CHEZ NOUS". 
J'étais la vilaine, elle s'est plainte à mes belles-soeurs/beaux-frères, qui m'ont donné raison !!!   

Mes amis, connaissances respectent mon travail et savent bien qu'ils ne peuvent pas débarquer comme ça, je n'ai pas ce soucis.


----------



## Ferdaws (21 Novembre 2022)

Griselda:
J'ai déjà essayer de parler à mon mari et toujours la même réponse : elle a raison!!!!elle vient quand elle veut.
A mon avis elle le fait exprès...


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

Alors si mon Mari considère si peu mon point de vue ainsi que mon métier c'est aussi avec lui que j'aurais un problème car si je peux avoir beaucoup de patience pour enseigner la politesse et le respect aux enfants, aux adultes mes méthodes sont beaucoup plus... explosives!
Je lui répondrais tout de go qu'il devra s'attendre à ce que je manque moi aussi de politesse et de respect envers sa Mère si elle débarque CHEZ MOI sans y être invitée, en particulier si je travaille.

Je précise que j'ai du moi même remettre les pendules à l'heure avec ma Maman (que j'aime fort) à ce sujet quand nous avions pris notre 1er appartement, bien avant que je ne sois AM. Cela m'avait semblé indispensable pour qu'elle respecte mon habitat mais aussi pour mon Compagnon qui même s'il avait la gentillesse de ne rien en dire meritait d'être respecté chez lui. Que c'était mon role de le faire puisqu'il s'agissait de ma Mère et non la sienne. Et le faire avant qu'il n'ait à s'en plaindre pour ne pas l'obliger à me mettre en position délicate. Bref, pour moi chez mon Mari et Moi ce n'est absolument pas chez nos Parents. Et je ne débarque pas chez mes Parents non plus.

Mais je me doute que ce positionnement doit être compliqué car c'est prendre le risque d'une querelle fort importante avec son Amoureux...
Bon courage...


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Novembre 2022)

Ferdaws a dit: 


> Oh la la comme je te comprend.
> Alors moi  ma belle famille je leur dit tout le temps que je fini à 18h et que sa me dérange de recevoir qui que ce soit pendant le temps de travail, bon mais ma belle mère se point tout le temps avant 18h et quand José dire qq chose et "bah je suis chez mon fils..."je viens quand je veux, sachant que son fils lui rend visite tous les jours chez elle.


quel culot!!! vous en avait parlé à votre mari? surtout lui rappeler le règlement de la PMI 

ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on nous demande l'identité et le casier judiciaire de chaque personne vivant au foyer et qu'on a pas droit de recevoir pendant l'accueil (bon c'est je pense écrit nul part pour la visite) mais si visite surprise de la PMI elle peut relevé.

Moi pareil à mes débuts mes proches comprenaient pas j'ai eu droit à ;

j'ai une amie assmat qui nous reçois sans problème pour le café ,il y a que toi qui fais ton cinéma 😂 (les enfoirés)

des appels téléphonique pour me raconté leur story ,pareil, je leur ai dis de m'appeler le WK là encore certains ne m'ont plus appeler du tout 😂 tant pis!!! c'est que je n'étais pas d'une grande valeur à leur yeux

bref ! il est impossible pour moi d'avoir une présence pendant la garde même si c'était autorisé , sauf si la présence est pour un long séjour et bien sûr que je déclare à la PMI l'accueil de l'invité n'est pas le même que quand on reçoit pour une ou deux heures.

@Ferdaws  avez vous discuté de votre travail à votre BM du règlement ect... la familiarisé pour qu'elle comprend que c'est un travail et qu'il y a des règles à respecter et que si vous les  respectés pas il  peut vous en coûté votre agrément?

et après ça si elle s'entête à ne pas respecté, vous ouvrez pas et vous mettez une pancarte à votre porte du genre PAS DE VISITE DE TELLE HEURE A TELLE HEURE BELLE MAMAN COMPRIS 😁 




il faut mettre le smylie dans la pancarte à coté de "belle maman"


----------

